# I have a confession .....



## Lin19687 (Jun 13, 2019)

And I am NOT ashamed 



I stopped beveling my bars last week.

I just rub a bit on the bottom so those little bottom splinters come off and in the Box it goes .

I felt bad for all of ... hmmmm  1 moment. 

It has saved me a ton of time and if the people want beveled, they can run their nail over the corners like I do with the end cuts I only get to use.




What Soap confession do you have ?


----------



## jcandleattic (Jun 13, 2019)

I haven't beveled a bar in probably 10 years. People literally did not even notice a difference. When I tried to explain to them (preemptively before they would ask - which they never did) they would look at me like I had 3 heads!! LOL

Soap confession: hmmmm - let me see - I guess the most scandalous confession is I don't use a thermometer in my soapmaking (or candlemaking), never really have. Some of my very first batches way back then I did, but not for at least 15 years or more. 
Not sure what else would be a "true" confession. If I think of a better one, I'll post. LOL


----------



## Primrose (Jun 13, 2019)

I don't wear gloves or goggles


----------



## Bladesmith (Jun 13, 2019)

I think I'm addicted to making soap. I've made two batches yesterday. One batch today and already planning a batch for tomorrow and the next day. 

I now have a lot of soap... And no clue what to do with it!!


----------



## MGM (Jun 13, 2019)

Primrose said:


> I don't wear gloves or goggles


Primmy!!!!


----------



## Deadgroovy (Jun 13, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> And I am NOT ashamed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha! That was one of my dilemmas, but i now don't bevel. Life is too short to bevel 
My confession ..... I can't remember the last time I used my thermometer.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 13, 2019)

I don't use goggles, never did.
I DO wear disposable gloves and a paper mask when I mix LYE outside.

......... but I don't care if I spill lye on the porch table.  
OH THE SHAME OF IT ALL !!!


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 13, 2019)

I hate trying to use unbeveled soaps and will continue beveling every soap I package for sale. A Beveled soap is much easier to hold on to, but then my soaps are a bit large and chunky from my hdpe molds.


----------



## Bladesmith (Jun 13, 2019)

I must say, I also hate using unbeveled soaps. Was starting to think I was the only one. They drive me nuts. 

Before I was making my own soap... The lady I bought my soap from did not bevel. I dreaded starting a new bar, haha. Hindsight being what it is... I could have beveled it myself but that's effort on my part!


----------



## Dreamer (Jun 13, 2019)

Great thread; love true confessions! lol My confession is that I don't wear gloves or goggles, never have. The few times I splashed a bit of lye water on my skin I realized it only causes a little sting, that's it. As far as beveling, I bevel the edges that will be touching the hands when turning the soap while washing. I don't like the feel of those 90 degree angles when first starting a new bar of soap and so assume many other people don't, either. I use a potato/apple peeler when beveling while the soaps are still in the log stage so it goes very quickly. Let's see... what else. I don't use a thermometer anymore and only did so when first learning to make soap. I think that's it for my soaping sins.


----------



## Misschief (Jun 13, 2019)

Bevel? What's that? No, I don't bevel. Ain't got no time for that! 

I rarely wear gloves. If my lye water splatters, I'll feel it and I'll rinse copiously with cool water. 

I have a thermometer but I don't use it for soap making. It isn't necessary; I feel the outside of my stainless steel bowls. If they feel close to the same temperature (around body temp), I go ahead and add the lye to my oils and proceed.

I can't say that my soap has suffered. I know I haven't.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 13, 2019)

I don’t use my batch oils to mix my mica. 

I do bevel my soaps because I really prefer them that way. I always wear gloves because I so often end up with soap batter on my spatula or stick blender and it just feels like a wise choice, knowing I can be a bit messy. I wear glasses and usually forget to put on goggles. But I wouldn’t take a chance with no eye protection.


----------



## earlene (Jun 14, 2019)

I bought safety glasses with a sort of a bi-focal type spot at the bottom with a reading glasses strength same as I use for reading.  They make me so dizzy wearing them, that I just couldn't manage it.  I wish I had remembered how sick to my stomach bi-focals made be before my lasix surgery.  I could have saved the money.  So I still just wear my reading glasses when I make soap.  Every now and then I try them again and it only just makes me dizzy.  Dizzy and making soap is not safe.


----------



## Primrose (Jun 14, 2019)

I dump mica straight into the batter and it seems to go fine LOL


----------



## msunnerstood (Jun 14, 2019)

1. I don't bevel per se. I do rub each side on my baking paper to make the edges not so sharp.
2. I stir my HP soap frequently while its cooking no matter what 70% of HP You-tubers say.. there, Ive said it and I wont take it back.
3. I mix my micas with hot sugar water and dont subtract it from my fluid total


----------



## msunnerstood (Jun 14, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> I don't use goggles, never did.
> I DO wear disposable gloves and a paper mask when I mix LYE outside.
> 
> ......... but I don't care if I spill lye on the porch table.
> OH THE SHAME OF IT ALL !!!



I ruined my last work table with lye splatters. I bought a water resistant table cover with the new work table.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jun 14, 2019)

Bladesmith said:


> I think I'm addicted to making soap. I've made two batches yesterday. One batch today and already planning a batch for tomorrow and the next day.
> 
> I now have a lot of soap... And no clue what to do with it!!


Wash, man, wash!


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jun 14, 2019)

Misschief said:


> Bevel? What's that? No, I don't bevel. Ain't got no time for that!
> 
> I rarely wear gloves. If my lye water splatters, I'll feel it and I'll rinse copiously with cool water.
> 
> ...


Love the new do Misschief!

I've never used a thermometer.

I used goggles the first time I made soap, but haven't since ( but I do wear glasses for astigmatism anyway, so I don't see the point)

I usually wear gloves but if I have run out I sometime soap without.

I made soap balls once with seized soap batter immediately after it seized using my BARE hands on one such occasion when i had no gloves.  Admittedly i did have very shiny palms for a day or two


----------



## Susie (Jun 14, 2019)

Primrose said:


> I dump mica straight into the batter and it seems to go fine LOL



Me, too.  I just don't have time to do all that pre-mixing and have all those extra dirty dishes.


----------



## Kurt (Jun 14, 2019)

I listen to Spanish flamenco guitar music and shake my groove thang while stick blending.


----------



## amd (Jun 14, 2019)

I lick the spoon when mixing soap. Just kidding.

I really don't have anything - I always wear gloves and goggles, I'm terribly anal about splitting my batter for coloring and weigh everything into their container, I never take temps, and beveling is my zen zone. Seriously, you need your soaps beveled, you send them my way. I guess that if I have anything to confess it's that after making soap I put my blender head in a container of water and dish soap... and it will sit there uncleaned until the next time I make soap... which may be a week or two later...


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jun 14, 2019)

When I was much younger I carelessly splashed a drop of formaldehyde solution into my eye one day while working in the lab. Even after using the emergency eye wash my eye took weeks to fully recover.  Guess who always wears goggles in the lab and when she makes soap?!  I will admit to freely handling very fresh soap. Want to compare hands @KiwiMoose?


----------



## Primrose (Jun 14, 2019)

I soap with a bourbon and coke on the table, and have a cat that lives in my soap studio ...


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 14, 2019)

I pick up a bar of soap and wash my hands even when they don't need washing -- sometimes more than once. Just for the pure joy of feeling the creamy lather and thinking, _"I made this!" _I also run my hands over my skin under the covers at night because it feels so smooth and nice. Oh, the joys of luxurious home made soap. (swoon)


----------



## steffamarie (Jun 14, 2019)

I routinely use my few day old soaps to wash my hands just because I want to smell like whatever delicious scent I just made. Also my cat roams freely around my studio. She often watches me make soap from a safe ish distance.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 14, 2019)

I bevel every bar, it too is my zen zone. I enjoy it.  I don’t wear goggles but do wear glasses, don’t use a thermometer, haven’t since my 3 or 4th batch.  I usually wear gloves but not always. I add mica straight to my batter these days.


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Jun 15, 2019)

My scale only weighs in whole grams. No tenths of a gram for me!


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jun 15, 2019)

Zany_in_CO said:


> I pick up a bar of soap and wash my hands even when they don't need washing -- sometimes more than once. Just for the pure joy of feeling the creamy lather and thinking, _"I made this!" _I also run my hands over my skin under the covers at night because it feels so smooth and nice. Oh, the joys of luxurious home made soap. (swoon)


I do that too!  I wash my hands about 6 times an hour, and I'm NOT OCD.


----------



## bohunk (Jun 15, 2019)

True confessions of  a soap maker.....I've never beveled my soap (it's round),  I don't wear goggles (ruined a couple pairs of glasses that way, so I stopped wearing glasses when I soap).  Never have used a thermometer nor a crockpot to make HP.  I stopped coloring and swirling soap about 10 years ago.  Once soap goes in the oven, I never ever look or touch it until time's up and I still lick spoons to zap test soap.


----------



## Draugr Rekkr (Jun 15, 2019)

I haven't stopped experimenting with my shaving soap formula from my very first post... That's about 100g every day  I don't have a problem


----------



## bohunk (Jun 15, 2019)

Draugr, I'm going down the slippery slope of shaving soap this week.  Finally got all my supplies in to start making some.


----------



## TAS (Jun 15, 2019)

Sometimes I sing to my soap batch when I am stirring. It seems to like opera best, but I don't know any foreign languages except Spanish so I make up words. Soothes the lye...


----------



## earlene (Jun 15, 2019)

And then it is even happier when you sing in the shower.  Memories of it's childhood!


----------



## TAS (Jun 15, 2019)

...a bubbly song.


----------



## Kathymzr (Jun 15, 2019)

My cousin was mixing pool chemicals and they splashed in his eye. Despite years of treatment the sight in that eye is basically gone. So I’m mindful of mixing. At least wear safety glasses and a mask around the lye part.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 15, 2019)

Confession .............  I like to mow the lawn ....... Only with my Electric Mower   It matches my Electric car.  Both Bright Blue


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 15, 2019)

Cool.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 16, 2019)

Confession.     I keep changing my display LOL
I bought this for a 4 day show on Labor day this year.  I just didn't have enough table space last year and I have more soap this year !
The Black fabric was a last minute thing to cover the bottom but it covered the whole back so that was a plus 
smiling (for a little while) child is mine and would probably kill me if she knew I posted her pic  hahahahhahaha




Edit to add that I only did this because it was a 7 hr show and a trial.  My other small 3-4 hr shows will have limited supply brought and just deal with the 2 tables I use.


----------



## TAS (Jun 17, 2019)

I confess that I am superstitious. I don't like to make soap when it is raining or threatening to rain. Today I faced my fear and made soap. Hope the rain gods smile on my soap. (I did sing to it tho').


----------



## Micchi (Jun 17, 2019)

My confessions:

I bevel purely because it adds copy appeal selling primarily online.

I rarely wear goggles because none fit over my glasses.

I weigh water, lye, fragrance, and oils precisely, and never pay much mind to anything else. I know what a decent amount of mica looks like. I eyeball splitting the batch. It's cool.

I've never insulated my soaps. If they gel, they gel. If they don't, they don't. If they partial, I get to market it as a unique two-tone coloration.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jun 17, 2019)

I confess I only bevel when my artistic vision for the soap demands beveling- I don't even have a beveler just a potato peeler. I also never use a thermometer, I dont even own an instant read one. I wear goggles and gloves to soap- but not to wash up the soap bowls- although sometimes those sit for more than a week before I wash them, unless I'm super excited about a million designs I have to do right now or else. I've pretty much ruined the finish on our old craft table spilling batter on it, and the wooden floor is speckled from tiny beads of lye I cant see falling on it.


----------



## Dawni (Jun 17, 2019)

It's bad and I need to stop

But now that the kiddo isn't breast feeding much, most days only before bedtime....... I find I smoke a lot while I'm soaping (when he's already asleep).

Ugh.. Like whenever my hands are free, waiting for the soap to cook. Bad I know, but it's the worst confession I can think of lol


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 17, 2019)

@Dawni Soap Instead of smoking... Much healthier 

Confession....  I don't want to go to work, I want to stay home and SOAP !


----------



## jcandleattic (Jun 17, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> I don't want to go to work, I want to stay home and SOAP !


I'm pretty sure this is a confession all soapmakers have!! HAHA becaause - yeah, me too!!


----------



## maxine289 (Jun 17, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> @Dawni Soap Instead of smoking... Much healthier
> 
> Confession....  I don't want to go to work, I want to stay home and SOAP !


Me too.  Can't wait for the day I can do that.


----------



## DWinMadison (Jun 17, 2019)

Kurt said:


> I listen to Spanish flamenco guitar music and shake my groove thang while stick blending.


OK, my new confession is that I'd secretly like to see a video of your confession.


----------



## Iluminameluna (Jun 17, 2019)

I only used safety goggles once, with my very first batch. Ditto for the gloves, until just recently. I washed the stick blender right after soaping (crazy, I know) and it took a week of moisturizing to get my hands to heal. Now I use gloves every time.
Thermometer? I only use it when I make caramel or bread. From my 2nd batch on I never used temps to soap.
No beveling either. My soaps are palm sized so there's really no need. My Nanny and my friends don't seem to care, they just love my soaps no matter what they look like!
I'm just happy to soap.


Primrose said:


> I don't wear gloves or goggles


 Right on!


----------



## amd (Jun 17, 2019)

Primrose said:


> I soap with a bourbon and coke on the table, and have a cat that lives in my soap studio ...


Beer is allowed in my soap dungeon. @Primrose feel free to bring your own bourbon 
The She-cat is allowed to come into the dungeon periodically to sniff out any potential mice, but she is well behaved and doesn't sit on shelves or jump up on tables. The He-Cat is a jerk who doesn't listen, so he's not allowed.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 17, 2019)

Please don't see me as the bad guy here, but I just feel that I need to caution any newbies reading this thread. I strongly urge you to wear goggles and gloves when you are first starting. Once you are comfortable with the process I guess you can decide for yourself if you want to continue to use them.
I respect the choice some of you who have opted not to wear goggles and/or gloves have made for yourself. I will continue to use both. Admittedly, because I wear glasses I will forget to put on my goggles that fit over them, but at least I do have some amount of eye protection from my glasses.
Just within the last couple of weeks I had soap batter land on my lips. This is a rare, if ever, occurrence for me and I'm not entirely sure how it happened. I had super thin, barely emulsified batter and I think I was hitting my stick blender on the side of my mixing bowl and a few drops flew up - one landing on my lip. A few inches higher and it would have been my eye. And yes, I did get a burn there even though I rinsed right away and sat with ice wrapped with a cloth on it.


----------



## Aleja (Jun 17, 2019)

I've never used a thermometer before, just recently bought one. Haven't used it still.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jun 17, 2019)

dibbles said:


> Please don't see me as the bad guy here, but I just feel that I need to caution any newbies reading this thread. I strongly urge you to wear goggles and gloves when you are first starting. Once you are comfortable with the process I guess you can decide for yourself if you want to continue to use them.
> I respect the choice some of you who have opted not to wear goggles and/or gloves have made for yourself. I will continue to use both. Admittedly, because I wear glasses I will forget to put on my goggles that fit over them, but at least I do have some amount of eye protection from my glasses.
> Just within the last couple of weeks I had soap batter land on my lips. This is a rare, if ever, occurrence for me and I'm not entirely sure how it happened. I had super thin, barely emulsified batter and I think I was hitting my stick blender on the side of my mixing bowl and a few drops flew up - one landing on my lip. A few inches higher and it would have been my eye. And yes, I did get a burn there even though I rinsed right away and sat with ice wrapped with a cloth on it.


This thread - https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/eye-protection.27050/ - post #3 - is why I will ALWAYS wear eye protection. You just never know when a TRUE accident is going to happen. Nobody could have predicted the explosion that happened or when. Luckily I wasn't scarred, but was pretty raw for about 3-4 days... Miserable.


----------



## Kathymzr (Jun 17, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> Confession.     I keep changing my display LOL
> I bought this for a 4 day show on Labor day this year.  I just didn't have enough table space last year and I have more soap this year !
> The Black fabric was a last minute thing to cover the bottom but it covered the whole back so that was a plus
> smiling (for a little while) child is mine and would probably kill me if she knew I posted her pic  hahahahhahaha
> ...


----------



## Kathymzr (Jun 17, 2019)

Just a thought. Blue and green are thought of as cleansing, and your soaps seem neutral, how about a pop of color with your draping fabric. Your middle shelves could show soaps in buyable gift basket, with cellophane if you want a cover. 
A banner on your table front with your company name or just Natural Soaps or the like would help interested people zoom right to you. A riser or two for display helps draw attention. Maybe slice some soap on the table for tiny samples you could put in little paper bags —with tiny labels of course—to keep some action going on. A mailing list. Cards to give with samples or take home. Your “kit” can be car ready.


----------



## Kurt (Jun 17, 2019)

DWinMadison said:


> OK, my new confession is that I'd secretly like to see a video of your confession.


Well, it usually involves me throwing my already ruined back out, then landing on the floor with my 7 year old asking if she needs to call 911.


----------



## DWinMadison (Jun 17, 2019)

Kurt said:


> Well, it usually involves me throwing my already ruined back out, then landing on the floor with my 7 year old asking if she needs to call 911.


See.  You just make it sound more fun.


----------



## Cellador (Jun 18, 2019)

*gulp* Ok, here's my confession....
About 50% of my time now is spent making non-soap (aka SynDet) items. While I love soap, it just wasn't enough after I got a taste for formulating. Bubble bath, shower gels, shampoos, conditioners...yeah, I make it all.
Soap was my gateway drug. When I'm feeling artistic, I turn to soap because it is my creative outlet. But, I'm a cheater. I feel bad when I turn to my bottle of shower gel, but it's too late now....


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 18, 2019)

Kathymzr said:


> Just a thought. Blue and green are thought of as cleansing, and your soaps seem neutral, how about a pop of color with your draping fabric. Your middle shelves could show soaps in buyable gift basket, with cellophane if you want a cover.
> A banner on your table front with your company name or just Natural Soaps or the like would help interested people zoom right to you. A riser or two for display helps draw attention. Maybe slice some soap on the table for tiny samples you could put in little paper bags —with tiny labels of course—to keep some action going on. A mailing list. Cards to give with samples or take home. Your “kit” can be car ready.



There is a sign on the table front.
I know my market, this works.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jun 18, 2019)

Kathymzr said:


> Cards to give with samples


I never have samples available anymore. The few times I offered samples my actual sales suffered because everyone was just there for the freebies. This may work for some people, but I just won't do it. Samples for me, are only given in my online sales and to friends and family.


----------



## amd (Jun 18, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> Samples for me, are only given in my online sales and to friends and family.


Yep, I used to hand out samples at shows as well, but they rarely brought in more business. Now I save those samples to add to orders, or for people who message me asking for samples - most of those who ask have come back to buy. (Actually, I can't think of anyone who hasn't, but for the sake of not making the "everyone" claim, I'll go with "most".)

Also, I don't think Lin was asking for setup advice. Now back to the topic...

Confession: I copy other people's designs. If I post to social media, I do acknowledge where I saw the idea. I have Instagram collections of soap p*rn...


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 18, 2019)

Confession............ I watch @amd videos of soaping......


----------



## Primrose (Jun 18, 2019)

Confession ... I hate salt bars.  They are all rough on my skin, not that bubbly, I just don't see the appeal


----------



## melinda48 (Jun 18, 2019)

Dawni said:


> It's bad and I need to stop
> 
> But now that the kiddo isn't breast feeding much, most days only before bedtime....... I find I smoke a lot while I'm soaping (when he's already asleep).
> 
> Ugh.. Like whenever my hands are free, waiting for the soap to cook. Bad I know, but it's the worst confession I can think of lol


I sewed when my children were young and some of my favorite times were when they were asleep and I could smoke and sew-loved it! Don’t beat yourself up over it-you’ll quit (and still soap!)


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares (Jun 19, 2019)

A couple of years back I unearthed my old barbies (90’s barbies) and gave them a good clean, new clothes and even rerooted a couple of them. Then I bought some new barbies cause their bodies are different and now come on different sizes and I have them all on display. Apparently I like dolls cause then I bought the more interesting looking (to me) monster high dolls aaaaand I’m digging my colection of funko pops. Not to mention my colection of Saint Seiya Myth Cloths... i have a problem.


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Jun 19, 2019)

I'm pretty sure I'm a craft addict. I taught myself how to make soap, knit, make tile coasters, wet felt and my mom taught me how to sew and quilt. I also want to learn how to screen print, make candles and lip balms. My husband keeps asking me to not pick up any more hobbies. Lol! Silly husband!


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 19, 2019)

Confession......   I SB my batter a bit too long,    then panic to get it in the mold.


----------



## DWinMadison (Jun 19, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> Confession......   I SB my batter a bit too long,    then panic to get it in the mold.


I'm just the opposite...I tend to split it too early (then pray it doesn't separate) because I'm afraid I won't have enough time to work with it.


----------



## DWinMadison (Jun 19, 2019)

Primrose said:


> I soap with a bourbon and coke on the table, and have a cat that lives in my soap studio ...


I often find if I start with a couple of martinis, I don't even need to make soap that day.


----------



## DWinMadison (Jun 19, 2019)

amd said:


> I lick the spoon when mixing soap. Just kidding.
> 
> I really don't have anything - I always wear gloves and goggles, I'm terribly anal about splitting my batter for coloring and weigh everything into their container, I never take temps, and beveling is my zen zone. Seriously, you need your soaps beveled, you send them my way. I guess that if I have anything to confess it's that after making soap I put my blender head in a container of water and dish soap... and it will sit there uncleaned until the next time I make soap... which may be a week or two later...


I guess I should have read that "Just kidding" part before making my last batch.  Dr. says I'll be on solid food in no time.


----------



## Stephanie Norwood (Jun 20, 2019)

amd said:


> Beer is allowed in my soap dungeon. @Primrose feel free to bring your own bourbon
> The She-cat is allowed to come into the dungeon periodically to sniff out any potential mice, but she is well behaved and doesn't sit on shelves or jump up on tables. The He-Cat is a jerk who doesn't listen, so he's not allowed.




Haha I have the opposite issue. My she cat is the jerk who doesn’t listen. My he cat is respectful until said she cat comes in and he forgets all of his manners and follows her lead.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 20, 2019)

Confession............ I sometimes let the cat sit ONLY on my lap while watching soaping videos and she loves to watch them


----------



## Dawni (Jun 20, 2019)

DWinMadison said:


> I often find if I start with a couple or martinis, I don't even need to make soap that day.


Beer does it for me.

Confession.. I'm in the mood to tie my sons up, box em n ship them to their fathers.... And just lie around half the day, soap for a quarter of it, and drink the rest of the time lol

Sigh


----------



## Mushroom Hunter (Jun 20, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> Confession .............  I like to mow the lawn ....... Only with my Electric Mower   It matches my Electric car.  Both Bright Blue



I love to mow the lawn, it’s  cathartic!!


----------



## Mushroom Hunter (Jun 20, 2019)

My confession:  total newbie.  I have watched hundreds of hours of soaping videos, i have a notebook filled with recipes, I have all my supplies ready and waiting.  I dream up designs.  I even tell the people in the videos they made a booboo ... but I’m intimidated! 

Yet I make beautiful candles, plant medicine and beads from rose petals but soaping brings  me to my knees!


----------



## earlene (Jun 20, 2019)

I used to like to mow my son's lawn.  I liked driving from my house to his house on the riding lawn mower so I could mow his lawn.  Until I ran over some rabbits because they didn't know which direction to run and ran right underneath the blades.  I was glad when I didn't have to mow his lawn after that.


----------



## Mushroom Hunter (Jun 20, 2019)

earlene said:


> I used to like to mow my son's lawn.  I liked driving from my house to his house on the riding lawn mower so I could mow his lawn.  Until I ran over some rabbits because they didn't know which direction to run and ran right underneath the blades.  I was glad when I didn't have to mow his lawn after that.


Ewww


----------



## Lilcat9984 (Jun 20, 2019)

Bladesmith said:


> I think I'm addicted to making soap. I've made two batches yesterday. One batch today and already planning a batch for tomorrow and the next day.
> 
> I now have a lot of soap... And no clue what to do with it!!


Same, but I just started selling mine at Farmer's Markets. It gives me an excuse for the molds and tools that I have, and people seem to really love my soaps. The leftovers, I use for myself. That's my confession. I use way too many of my own product, but I love it!


----------



## artemis (Jun 21, 2019)

Mushroom Hunter said:


> ...but I’m intimidated!
> 
> Yet I make beautiful candles, plant medicine and beads from rose petals but soaping brings  me to my knees!



Just start with a small batch of a plain, simple recipe. Get that first, low-risk one out of the way and then you'll be ready for some of the things you see on YT.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 21, 2019)

Confession......... I have a list of soaps I NEED to make but I am still playing with my Boxes


----------



## TAS (Jun 21, 2019)

Confession -- I am a real boob when it comes to coloring soap.


----------



## scard (Jun 21, 2019)

Confession- I have a large bowl of oodles soap ends at each sink so I can try my old soaps out any time. I put a few marbles in the bottom so they dry pretty quickly. They don't really look too pretty but no DOS, and I can tell which scents will stand the test of time.


----------



## szaza (Jun 21, 2019)

My boyfriend likes to tease me about how careful I am around lye (gloves, goggles, long sleeves..)


----------



## jcandleattic (Jun 21, 2019)

Confession: all these confessions make me feel like a priest. 

HAHA j/k. 

Confession: Even though candles were/are like 1000 times harder than soap ever has or will be, they are still my first true love and I like making them almost more than I like making soap.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 22, 2019)

@jcandleattic because you are or maybe a GOD with those Candles !

Confession ............ I have my car packed for a Farm day today.... they say it may shower later at 2-4pm.......... I don't want to go but I have to because I have a few customers coming


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 22, 2019)

TAS said:


> Confession -- I am a real boob when it comes to coloring soap.


GAH! NOT!!!


----------



## TAS (Jun 23, 2019)

Zany_in_CO said:


> GAH! NOT!!!


No, it's true. I look at the work being done now and it is way beyond anything I can do, could do, or ever attempted. I've accepted my limitations. Brown is a nice color. Tan is fantastic. Anything else is a happy miracle.


----------



## msunnerstood (Jun 23, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> Confession............ I watch @amd videos of soaping......


I am a subscriber..


----------



## Danielle_WM (Jun 23, 2019)

Confession of the never ending loop of regret and remorse-

1. I have had $2,000+ of soaping supplies in virtual shopping carts all over the world for about a month, BUT my budget is 1/10 of that.

2. I cannot push a purchase button...ever.

3. So I go back to my design notebook and spreadsheets to create more soap recipes and designs for hours. My boyfriend wonders where I am.

4. Then I add more supplies to the virtual shopping carts only after hours of searching around for the highest quality bang for my buck, "free" shipping, and the answers to all the questions that pop up along the way.

5. The lack-of-soaping "depression" and emptying-my-cart "anxiety" forces me close my laptop screen.

6. I finally just throw a soap together from whatever pantry ingredients I have to make me feel better. It is ugly and boring and the combination of 13 EOs because I'm running out of everything because I can't commit to my shopping carts, so the cycle begins again.

I need a therapist. Also, I hate coconut and palm oil. Also, my beveling looks like a beaver got a hold of my bar. Haha!


----------



## Plschrader (Jun 23, 2019)

TAS said:


> No, it's true. I look at the work being done now and it is way beyond anything I can do, could do, or ever attempted. I've accepted my limitations. Brown is a nice color. Tan is fantastic. Anything else is a happy miracle.


Brown is the new pink!


----------



## TAS (Jun 23, 2019)

Plschrader said:


> Brown is the new pink!


New pink, new green, new blue, new red...


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Jun 23, 2019)

Confession... I use individual molds because if I use my loaf mold that means I have to cut it. And I can't make a straight cut. Ever.


----------



## earlene (Jun 23, 2019)

Confession:  I wanted to eat my soap!  Not really, but I sure did want what I was smelling in my kitchen to be edible.  And this particular soap is unscented!  Black Cherries and other edible ingredients in CPOP soap turns out to be a divine olfactory experience!



earlene said:


> I bought safety glasses with a sort of a bi-focal type spot at the bottom with a reading glasses strength same as I use for reading.  They make me so dizzy wearing them, that I just couldn't manage it.  I wish I had remembered how sick to my stomach bi-focals made be before my lasix surgery.  I could have saved the money.  So I still just wear my reading glasses when I make soap.  Every now and then I try them again and it only just makes me dizzy.  Dizzy and making soap is not safe.



So this has been concerning me.  Mostly because I don't want to set a bad example for my granddaughter when we have our soap making lessons in a couple of weeks prior to attending the soap making conference.  I figured since I always wear my reading glasses, I'm fine, but still I felt I really should demonstrate the proper methods when teaching.  That's why I bought those failure-to-work-with-my eyes & brain, reader safety glasses.  Since I can't wear those, I figured I'd bring along the ones that I also can't wear while soaping because they always fog up.  Well, that's just stupid.  How can I expect anyone to wear those?  I can't wear them, how could she manage them over her eyeglasses?  Probably wouldn't work well for her either.

Last night I landed on these as a good possibility, so I ordered 2 pair today. Actually I had them in my Amazon cart, but waited too long to confirm the order and none were left, so I had to go to ebay.  But with the 10% discount code I received, they cost the about the same.  They should arrive in 4 days and I'll have a chance to test them out soon.  I may end up having to make soap without my hearing aids in (too many things behind my ears can be problematic), but hearing isn't crucial when making soap.

I had thought of going to my eye doctor and ordering prescription safety glasses, but the cost would be so high, especially since I don't need an actual prescription; just readers. So I'm hoping these will work well for both of us and not only will they come in handy for her soap making (if she does more than soap with me and at the conference workshop), but she will also need a pair when she takes chemistry in preparation for her nursing degree.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 23, 2019)

TAS said:


> No, it's true. I look at the work being done now and it is way beyond anything I can do, could do, or ever attempted. I've accepted my limitations. Brown is a nice color. Tan is fantastic. Anything else is a happy miracle.


I hear ya, TAS... coloring soap has come a long way since we first started out... but you could share some pics of your beautiful packaging. And, didn't you do a tutorial on taking pictures? I seem to remember a fairly simple set-up and really good advice. Now I could use it. I'm just getting started on taking pics with my first iPhone... 76 years old and finally getting into the 21st century. 



Danielle_WM said:


> I'm running out of everything because I can't commit to my shopping carts, so the cycle begins again. ... I need a therapist.


Um, I make soap because it's cheaper than therapy! LOL 

Get off the internet and hustle your sweet patootie over to Walmart. Pick up some olive oil, a 6 oz castor oil, some Morton's Sea Salt, and a box of Baking Soda (all of which have other uses) and make this soap that a lot of members are having success with:

*https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/zanys-no-slime-castile.72620/*

In other words, stop thinking about it and just do it. Once you have this soap batch under your belt, you'll gain the confidence you need to move on to other more adventurous happenings!


----------



## dibbles (Jun 23, 2019)

earlene said:


> Last night I landed on these as a good possibility, so I ordered 2 pair today.


Mine are very much like those. They work well.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jun 23, 2019)

lol, this thread is too much fun. 

O have a son that lives with me that he has to be out of the house when I soap.  Otherwise something always goes wrong when he is here.  He asks me Iif I love him, lol.



Primrose said:


> I don't wear gloves or goggles



I know is not of my business, but please at least were safety glasses,  something can happen, is like a car accident, you never think is going to happen to you.


----------



## TAS (Jun 23, 2019)

earlene said:


> Confession:  I wanted to eat my soap!  Not really, but I sure did want what I was smelling in my kitchen to be edible.  And this particular soap is unscented!  Black Cherries and other edible ingredients in CPOP soap turns out to be a divine olfactory experience!


Life is not fair. You can't eat what you smell. We can't smell what you're creating.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 23, 2019)

OK all, can we get BACK ON SUBJECT of this thread ?

Confession.............. I got all my soapy stuff ready to go, lye mixed, oils mix and melted, Even got the Palm out of the bag-in-a-box to the 5 gal bucket because it was so hot out today.
Then DD came home from being away since Friday......... with a sun burn on her FEET and face  poor thing.
So no soaping tonight, but ready for tomorrow


----------



## TAS (Jun 24, 2019)

Zany_in_CO said:


> I hear ya, TAS... coloring soap has come a long way since we first started out... but you could share some pics of your beautiful packaging. And, didn't you do a tutorial on taking pictures? I seem to remember a fairly simple set-up and really good advice. Now I could use it. I'm just getting started on taking pics with my first iPhone... 76 years old and finally getting into the 21st century.


Zany, I'll see what I can do. Tomorrow I have minor surgery so this week is out. I'm trying to make a month of soap then take pics at the end of the month. Life moves fast so stay tuned.


----------



## Primrose (Jun 24, 2019)

SunRiseArts said:


> lol, this thread is too much fun.
> 
> O have a son that lives with me that he has to be out of the house when I soap.  Otherwise something always goes wrong when he is here.  He asks me Iif I love him, lol.
> 
> ...



It has happened to me, and I have some weird sort of resistance to lye. It just doesn't burn me.


----------



## DKing (Jun 24, 2019)

Mushroom Hunter said:


> My confession:  total newbie.  I have watched hundreds of hours of soaping videos, i have a notebook filled with recipes, I have all my supplies ready and waiting.  I dream up designs.  I even tell the people in the videos they made a booboo ... but I’m intimidated!
> 
> Yet I make beautiful candles, plant medicine and beads from rose petals but soaping brings  me to my knees!




I consider myself a newbie too, although I now have 8 batches under my belt.  Just jump right in as you will be so happy that you did!  I watched many videos and read many articles on soaping, so I felt pretty confident going into my first batch.  So I skipped ahead and went straight to a real goat milk soap and put together a recipe based on what properties I wanted in my soap, rather than following a recipe that I had found online.  You want to know how it turned out?  Awesome!  (so don't be intimidated!)   I am 50 and my skin is changing and the store bought soap that I used to use....the only soap I could use....dries me out like crazy now.  My home made soap gives me silky skin like a teenager!  I am so glad that I made the switch and I will never buy store bought soap again. 
My confession is that I rarely use gloves or genuine eye protection (I have glasses so I am somewhat protected)

I also have an online cart filled with probably a years worth of supplies that I want to buy but I am waiting to press the button as I have 8 batches of soap (call it 7...I am only meh about one of them)  and hubby kind of thinks we are covered for quite some time.  I, on the other hand, feel the need to create.    Going to press that purchase button soon and let him figure it out when the visa bill arrives.  
Another confession....not a fan of Lavender.


----------



## Mooicle (Jun 25, 2019)

Danielle_WM said:


> Confession of the never ending loop of regret and remorse-
> 
> 1. I have had $2,000+ of soaping supplies in virtual shopping carts all over the world for about a month, BUT my budget is 1/10 of that.
> 
> ...



That made me laugh


----------



## Mushroom Hunter (Jun 25, 2019)

Deanna said:


> I consider myself a newbie too, although I now have 8 batches under my belt.  Just jump right in as you will be so happy that you did!  I watched many videos and read many articles on soaping, so I felt pretty confident going into my first batch.  So I skipped ahead and went straight to a real goat milk soap and put together a recipe based on what properties I wanted in my soap, rather than following a recipe that I had found online.  You want to know how it turned out?  Awesome!  (so don't be intimidated!)   I am 50 and my skin is changing and the store bought soap that I used to use....the only soap I could use....dries me out like crazy now.  My home made soap gives me silky skin like a teenager!  I am so glad that I made the switch and I will never buy store bought soap again.
> My confession is that I rarely use gloves or genuine eye protection (I have glasses so I am somewhat protected)
> 
> I also have an online cart filled with probably a years worth of supplies that I want to buy but I am waiting to press the button as I have 8 batches of soap (call it 7...I am only meh about one of them)  and hubby kind of thinks we are covered for quite some time.  I, on the other hand, feel the need to create.    Going to press that purchase button soon and let him figure it out when the visa bill arrives.
> Another confession....not a fan of Lavender.


Thank you Deanna!!


----------



## LilBeachCottage (Jun 26, 2019)

Where do I begin? I don't bevel my soap, use a thermometer or wear goggles or gloves, I am addicted to making soap, buying fragrances oils...


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 26, 2019)

To all the New soapers here.
I do have to say that NOT using gloves is a big no no all around...... unless you want your hands to look crappy in a few years.  Sometimes you won't feel a few small bits getting on your skin at first.  I have some marks on my forearm from small bits.  It is NOT pretty so I usually wear long sleeves.
I looked back at my post and don't want people to think that I only wear gloves to mix lye outside, I use gloves to mix lye to oils, pouring, until I am completely done soaping and done washing out equipment.  If I have multiple batches I will swap out gloves if I get water in them while cleaning off the SB.... because I still only have one and I should get a few more.
I get why some don't use goggles, I don't but I do have glasses on. But you SHOULD till you get the full hang of soaping.

Confession.  I have soap I COULD cut this morning before work, but I think I will enjoy my coffee first.


----------



## Joanne (Jul 1, 2019)

Count me in as one of the glove-and-goggle-free soapers! And there is usually a dog or two milling around, as well. I always try to be in a 'present' frame of mind though and measure, mix and tread carefully! ;-)


----------



## amd (Jul 1, 2019)

Confession: I have been soaping for 5-1/2 years... and I just switched myself over to grams (from ounces). I'm also still playing with lye concentrations, how much batter to make to get the "best" bar size (right now my OCD brain is needing me to adjust so that my labels fit on the bar all the way), the best way to color soap, and do I really need to use a) kaolin clay and b) silk...


----------



## jcandleattic (Jul 1, 2019)

amd said:


> do I really need to use a) kaolin clay and b) silk...


You sound like me. 

I don't use kaolin clay, because it speeds up trace too much, and honestly I can't tell a difference with it in there or not. 

Same with silk, I can't tell a difference, however, I have a TON of it, a little goes a long way, it adds label appeal (if the buyer isn't vegan), and I need to use up the rest of this pound of it I've had for years, so I use it in my masterbatched lye solution. So except for my vegan bars that I make completely different, and with different oil, there is silk in every batch. (I use mainly all veggie oils, but I do use PKO and even though technically that's a 'vegan' oil, I don't use it in my vegan soaps) 

I would say, if you don't care about label appeal, and you don't have much, drop the silk. No real need for it, as it doesn't add anything to the soap (IMO that is) 
Sorry, I know this is a long post. 

Confession: I tend to ramble on and on about stuff...


----------



## maxine289 (Jul 2, 2019)

dibbles said:


> Mine are very much like those. They work well.


I got safety goggles from home depot. https://www.homedepot.com/p/3M-Clea...esistant-Safety-Goggles-91252-8002S/203030336.   They fit over my large trifocal glasses with no problems, cover me from eyebrows to cheek and don't fog up.  I'd never soap without them.  Wouldn't take the chance.  I've had soap batter splash.  Can't replace my eyes.


----------



## amd (Jul 2, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> I don't use kaolin clay, because it speeds up trace too much, and honestly I can't tell a difference with it in there or not.
> 
> Same with silk, I can't tell a difference, however, I have a TON of it, a little goes a long way, it adds label appeal (if the buyer isn't vegan), and I need to use up the rest of this pound of it I've had for years, so I use it in my masterbatched lye solution.



Oh! I never noticed kaolin speeding up trace. Since I switched my lye concentration I've been struggling with how fast[er] my recipe moves. I'll have to try a batch without kaolin to see if it helps. I started using clay because I liked the way it felt in my recipe... but I haven't tried my "new" recipe (see below re: silk) so maybe I don't need that either.

I started using silk with an old recipe I was using in 2015. In 2016 I made a tweak to the recipe - adding 5% cocoa butter - that tweak obliterated the feel of the silk. I couldn't tell a difference between silk and non-silk. I had roughly a lb of tussah silk and several hundred grams of silk peptides, so I've continued to use it. I'm finally down to the last 4oz or so of tussah silk, so when it's gone I won't be buying more. I've never had anyone comment on silk in the ingredients, either negative or positive, so I don't think there's a label appeal at all. I don't draw attention to it by "advertising" that my soaps have silk, so if I don't notice that it's not there, more than likely neither will my customers. I'm really hoping that all of this coincides with my vegan recipe test, because I plan to switch my aloe juice soaps to vegan, and it would be nice if I didn't have to make separate lye MB. I'm already a wee bit nervous about managing vegan oils MB.

Confession: I tend to ramble on and on about stuff too...


----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 2, 2019)

Kiti Williams said:


> I use a bit of baking soda when I splash lye solution.  I learned this from a battery shop.  old batteries leak when the mecanic removes them, so they just set them down on a layer of bs!




NO NO NO DO NOT DO THIS.  You need to get running water on it to get it off and stop the reaction.  The bs only helps to soak up a spill.  These are 2 totally different things !


----------



## TAS (Jul 2, 2019)

I confess I have a lot of Virgo in my natal chart. Makes me picky, compulsive and a pain to live with (and I mean living with myself). I do wear gloves. I do wear glasses, and I have a back up face "helmet" that I bought at Home Depot. I confess I am clumsy. I confess that I worry about my kitty coming down to my soaping area in the basement. She could step on a drop of lye (wet or dry), lick it off her paw, and, well I don't want to think of all the consequence. I confess I am really crazy and paranoid.


----------



## szaza (Jul 3, 2019)

@TAS I don't think you're crazy or paranoid for wanting to be safe and keeping your dear kitty safe. I think this thread is making not wearing gloves and goggles look like the norm which I don't think it should be.


----------



## earlene (Jul 3, 2019)

I can't believe not wearing gloves is the norm at all.  I am compulsive about gloves.  In fact I went in search of longer nitrile gloves to cover my wrists better because if I splatter, that's where it goes - onto the back of my wrists.  And I never soap bare-eyed.  Granted, I don't use goggles, but my eyes are always covered and I have been on the search for safety glasses that work with both my reading glasses AND my hearing aids.  Yet another pair was supposed to be delivered here yesterday, but UPS has not brought them yet, so until they get here and I can try them out, I remain relying on my readers for protection.

I had even thought of buying these plastic side covers for glasses, and perhaps I might one day if I can't find something that works with both my hearing aids and my readers.


----------



## TAS (Jul 5, 2019)

runnerchicki said:


> ...And by the way - cats shed a ton and should never be anywhere near where products are made and packaged.
> .


Just to be very clear - my cat is not allowed to go into the basement, whether I am making soap or not. Too hazardous for her. Too nerve-racking for me. And, yes, some people are allergic to cat dander.


----------



## Nanette (Jul 5, 2019)

maxine289 said:


> I got safety goggles from home depot. https://www.homedepot.com/p/3M-Clea...esistant-Safety-Goggles-91252-8002S/203030336.   They fit over my large trifocal glasses with no problems, cover me from eyebrows to cheek and don't fog up.  I'd never soap without them.  Wouldn't take the chance.  I've had soap batter splash.  Can't replace my eyes.


Yep! I wear safety glasses also, I have splashed in unbelievable places....also wear long kitchen rubber gloves that cover most of my forearms, as I have managed to splash there too.....Ive been soaping for 5.5 years but I am clumsy, I guess...and I only have two eyes..no do overs if you splash in your eyes......


----------



## lsg (Jul 5, 2019)

I have locked the thread until we admins discuss actions to be taken or not tken.


----------



## lsg (Jul 6, 2019)

The thread should be open now.  Please think before you post and try to be kind in your replies.   Information deemed unsafe regarding lye will be deleted


----------



## MGM (Jul 20, 2019)

I have a confession....I have never knowingly gelled soap nor prevented gel.  I don't think I could even *tell* one from the other. OTOH, I have also never had to worry about overheating, volcanoes, partial gel, getting it into the oven, getting it out of the oven, getting it into the freezer, forgetting it in the freezer, etc. etc. I make it and leave it and come back in 24 hr. V lazy soaper.
Maybe this weekend's project should be one batch, gelling half and not the other.....


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Jul 20, 2019)

MGM said:


> I have a confession....I have never knowingly gelled soap nor prevented gel.  I don't think I could even *tell* one from the other. OTOH, I have also never had to worry about overheating, volcanoes, partial gel, getting it into the oven, getting it out of the oven, getting it into the freezer, forgetting it in the freezer, etc. etc. I make it and leave it and come back in 24 hr. V lazy soaper.
> Maybe this weekend's project should be one batch, gelling half and not the other.....



the main reason I started gelling was the partial gel--lucky you that you have never had that--I hate when that happens. I have had a few alien brains--usually in my slab mold but I did a neem bar in my loaf mold that it happened--I can over look that more than partial gel though


----------



## Nanette (Jul 20, 2019)

MGM said:


> I have a confession....I have never knowingly gelled soap nor prevented gel.  I don't think I could even *tell* one from the other. OTOH, I have also never had to worry about overheating, volcanoes, partial gel, getting it into the oven, getting it out of the oven, getting it into the freezer, forgetting it in the freezer, etc. etc. I make it and leave it and come back in 24 hr. V lazy soaper.
> Maybe this weekend's project should be one batch, gelling half and not the other.....


Do a ghost swirl!


----------



## MGM (Jul 20, 2019)

Nanette said:


> Do a ghost swirl!


I should do that because it needs to gel? Or doesn't need gel? Or just starts with "g" like gel


----------



## msunnerstood (Jul 20, 2019)

Im skeered to make CP soap.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 20, 2019)

msunnerstood said:


> Im skeered to make CP soap.


Awwww  Just remember, you are bigger than the soap.  Don't let it boss ya around.


----------



## msunnerstood (Jul 20, 2019)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Awwww  Just remember, you are bigger than the soap.  Don't let it boss ya around.



You know me too well


----------



## dibbles (Jul 20, 2019)

msunnerstood said:


> Im skeered to make CP soap.


You can do it  
It seems like HP is more complicated than CP to me.


----------



## msunnerstood (Jul 20, 2019)

dibbles said:


> You can do it
> It seems like HP is more complicated than CP to me.



Im sure its because I learned HP First in Bar soap. I kind of did things backwards and my first ever soap was HP Liquid soap.


----------



## earlene (Jul 21, 2019)

MGM said:


> I should do that because it needs to gel? Or doesn't need gel? Or just starts with "g" like gel


 
Because when you make the ghost swirl (aka high and low water) you get part of the soap gelling while the other part does not gel.  That is due to the different amounts of water in each portion.  For more detail on the process and how it is achieved here are couple of links to get you on track should you decide to give it a go:

https://auntieclaras.com/2015/09/the-ghost-swirl/
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/smf-december-challenge-high-and-low-water-batch.57559/


----------



## MGM (Jul 21, 2019)

Thank you @earlene ! I hadn't been paying much attention and thought that a ghost swirl was a physical technique like hanger swirl or side-wall pour. I didn't realise it was a *chemical* technique! More fun!
And definitely more reading to do....


----------



## Nanette (Jul 21, 2019)

MGM said:


> I should do that because it needs to gel? Or doesn't need gel? Or just starts with "g" like gel [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> msunnerstood said:
> ...


----------



## linne1gi (Jul 21, 2019)

Joanne said:


> Count me in as one of the glove-and-goggle-free soapers! And there is usually a dog or two milling around, as well. I always try to be in a 'present' frame of mind though and measure, mix and tread carefully! ;-)


Everyone who doesn’t wear eye protection should realize that accidents DO happen and you only get one set/pair of eyes! I live in South Florida and don’t wear long sleeves or long pants. But I ALWAYS wear eye protection and gloves.  It’s better for new soapers to start out right.


----------



## Kae (Jul 21, 2019)

Bladesmith said:


> I think I'm addicted to making soap. I've made two batches yesterday. One batch today and already planning a batch for tomorrow and the next day.
> 
> I now have a lot of soap... And no clue what to do with it!!


Me too! This is addicting. Not sure what to do when they all finish curing.


----------



## Audreegrl74 (Jul 22, 2019)

This is the most entertaining thread I've read so far! All of you guys are awesome. So glad to be apart of this. Most important thing I'm taking away as a noob... SAFETY FIRST! I like my eyes, my skin, and my pets the way they are!!!


----------



## Misschief (Jul 22, 2019)

Audreegrl74 said:


> This is the most entertaining thread I've read so far! All of you guys are awesome. So glad to be apart of this. Most important thing I'm taking away as a noob... SAFETY FIRST! I like my eyes, my skin, and my pets the way they are!!!


I kinda wish my eyes were a little better but it's the only one I've got (I'm technically blind in one eye) so I do look after them, especially after the lecture I received from one of my optometrists.


----------



## msunnerstood (Jul 22, 2019)

Nanette said:


> Wow the hardest first! I have never done HP or liquid...Im scared of them!



I didnt know it was the hardest when I did it. I happened across a youtube video about a year into soap making that was describing liquid soap making and saying it was an advanced process and that if the viewer hadnt made cold or hot process that we should go back and watch her beginning soap making videos. My thought was "Oops"


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 23, 2019)

Kae said:


> Me too! This is addicting. Not sure what to do when they all finish curing.


With all the different recipes and techniques to try, it’s hard to stop.  Now that I know I can make nice, safe soap, I pack it up and give it to family and close friends who give me feedback on the recipes, scents, designs, etc.  I don’t give out any soap without labeling it and that takes a bit of work. I’ve thought about donating soap to the local women’s shelter, but I want to give it another few months so I can get reasonably confident that my soaps are not prone to DOS.  I want the experience of using my soap to be a reason someone would then buy soap from a seller at a market or shop, not a reason they would avoid handmade soap!

And for the confession part, I have one of those point and click thermometers and I love it.  My palms are nearly calibrated to the temps measured with the thermometer + a few degree F.


----------



## Rembetissa (Jul 23, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> With all the different recipes and techniques to try, it’s hard to stop.  Now that I know I can make nice, safe soap, I pack it up and give it to family and close friends who give me feedback on the recipes, scents, designs, etc.  I don’t give out any soap without labeling it and that takes a bit of work. I’ve thought about donating soap to the local women’s shelter, but I want to give it another few months so I can get reasonably confident that my soaps are not prone to DOS.  I want the experience of using my soap to be a reason someone would then buy soap from a seller at a market or shop, not a reason they would avoid handmade soap!



This is exactly what I'm working toward!


----------



## Nanette (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Kiti Williams (Jul 23, 2019)

Mine dearest wish is for people to know how GOOD handmade/homemade soap is!  After all, I DO need people to take all this soap off my hands, I am having trouble storing it all!  I don't THINK my Hubby really NEEDS his MANCAVE!


----------



## Nanette (Jul 23, 2019)

cmzaha said:


> I hate trying to use unbeveled soaps and will continue beveling every soap I package for sale. A Beveled soap is much easier to hold on to, but then my soaps are a bit large and chunky from my hdpe molds.


I had a friend who actually cut herself on an unbeveled soap ...mine, of course..


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 23, 2019)

Nanette said:


> I had a friend who actually cut herself on an unbeveled soap ...mine, of course..


My dad’s first comment to me about the soap I sent him was about how much he liked it .  His second comment was about how sharp the edges were. Ouch!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 24, 2019)

I don't bevel because I prefer a sharp edge to accommodate my cigar band style labels. I do, however, soften the edges by washing & gently rubbing with a washcloth. 

True confession: We have "bull nose" (rounded) corners in our house. When I lotion up after getting out of the tub, I put a blob of lotion at a certain height on the corner of the wall closest to the tub. I then back up to it to get lotion on the middle of my back where I can't quite reach. Ahhhh.    Washable paint on the walls, of course.


----------



## Nanette (Jul 24, 2019)

Zany_in_CO said:


> I don't bevel because I prefer a sharp edge to accommodate my cigar band style labels. I do, however, soften the edges by washing & gently rubbing with a washcloth.
> 
> True confession: We have "bull nose" (rounded) corners in our house. When I lotion up after getting out of the tub, I put a blob of lotion at a certain height on the corner of the wall closest to the tub. I then back up to it to get lotion on the middle of my back where I can't quite reach. Ahhhh.    Washable paint on the walls, of course.


----------



## Kae (Jul 27, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> With all the different recipes and techniques to try, it’s hard to stop.  Now that I know I can make nice, safe soap, I pack it up and give it to family and close friends who give me feedback on the recipes, scents, designs, etc.  I don’t give out any soap without labeling it and that takes a bit of work. I’ve thought about donating soap to the local women’s shelter, but I want to give it another few months so I can get reasonably confident that my soaps are not prone to DOS.  I want the experience of using my soap to be a reason someone would then buy soap from a seller at a market or shop, not a reason they would avoid handmade soap!
> 
> And for the confession part, I have one of those point and click thermometers and I love it.  My palms are nearly calibrated to the temps measured with the thermometer + a few degree F.


Interesting. Once before I asked my colleagues to donate soaps we've collected from hotels (since we're always out of town). Would be nice, once I did zap test on all of my soaps, to donate it to local orphanages. Thank you so much for the idea.


----------



## Anglezarke (Jul 27, 2019)

I work in construction, so it's instinctive to wear full PPE - wraparound glasses, and elbow length, thick gloves.  Just because you haven't had an accident yet doesn't mean you won't have one tomorrow.  However I do have a confession - the water here is consistent and soft, so I use it straight out of the tap, with zero problems.  I wouldn't do this if I was soaping off a different water supply.


----------



## Nanette (Jul 28, 2019)

Homeless shelters, womens shelters, if you live in a sanctuary city the shelters for immigrants....there is an infinity of places who could use a leg up spiritually that soap could give!!


----------



## linne1gi (Jul 28, 2019)

Zany_in_CO said:


> I don't bevel because I prefer a sharp edge to accommodate my cigar band style labels. I do, however, soften the edges by washing & gently rubbing with a washcloth.
> 
> True confession: We have "bull nose" (rounded) corners in our house. When I lotion up after getting out of the tub, I put a blob of lotion at a certain height on the corner of the wall closest to the tub. I then back up to it to get lotion on the middle of my back where I can't quite reach. Ahhhh.    Washable paint on the walls, of course.


That’s what husbands are for!


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 28, 2019)

linne1gi said:


> That’s what husbands are for!


Zany's beloved husband passed away a short time ago, so I am guessing she has improvised.


----------



## linne1gi (Jul 28, 2019)

cmzaha said:


> Zany's beloved husband passed away a short time ago, so I am guessing she has improvised.


I'm so sorry, I didn't know.


----------



## melinda48 (Jul 28, 2019)

Kae said:


> Interesting. Once before I asked my colleagues to donate soaps we've collected from hotels (since we're always out of town). Would be nice, once I did zap test on all of my soaps, to donate it to local orphanages. Thank you so much for the idea.


I donate all of my overruns and usable mistakes to our local veterans homeless shelter. These men and women put their lives on the line for me; it is the least I can do. Also cook lunches there a couple of days a week.


----------



## linne1gi (Jul 28, 2019)

I sometimes bevel, not always. I always wear goggles, and mostly wear gloves. I live in South Florida so I never wear long pants or long sleeves. Honestly what’s  the point? If you spill lye on your clothes, they’re going to have to come off anyway. If I spill something on myself I wash it off immediately.  I definitely make too much soap!


----------



## melinda48 (Jul 29, 2019)

Didn’t realize this was an old thread. Sorry. 

I bevel most but not all of my soaps. When I make my lye solution, I wear my goggles and gloves and just leave them on except to glance at my recipe which is when I pop on my readers. Then back on go the goggles. I Don’t worry too much about long pants and am most often barefoot just because I hate shoes! To me, my eyes are the most important consideration as I have to see.


----------



## linne1gi (Jul 29, 2019)

melinda48 said:


> Didn’t realize this was an old thread. Sorry.
> 
> I bevel most but not all of my soaps. When I make my lye solution, I wear my goggles and gloves and just leave them on except to glance at my recipe which is when I pop on my readers. Then back on go the goggles. I Don’t worry too much about long pants and am most often barefoot just because I hate shoes! To me, my eyes are the most important consideration as I have to see.


I agree, you can wash off a splatter easily but not so much with your eyes.


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 29, 2019)

I don't wear long pants, long sleeve shirts, or shoes when I soap either. I stopped doing that a long time ago when raw batter splashed onto my long sleeve once and seeped through to the skin on my arm, which started to itch and burn. I had to stop soaping to remove my apron and my gloves in order to remove my buttoned shirt so I could wash the batter off my skin and flush with water, then  run to the other side of the house to get a fresh shirt on, then get my apron and gloves back on before I could resume soaping. What a circus that was! Ever since then, I wear short sleeves, shorts and go barefoot so that I can do a quick wash & rinse if any batter gets on my bare skin.

I do, however, always soap with my goggles and gloves on. I don't compromise on those. Where goggles are concerned, my eyesight is too important to skimp on those, and where gloves are concerned, my hands never fail to get raw batter on them while soaping. If I didn't wear gloves, I would constantly be stopping to wash my hands. lol


IrishLass


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares (Jul 29, 2019)

IrishLass said:


> I don't wear long pants, long sleeve shirts, or shoes when I soap either. I stopped doing that a long time ago when raw batter splashed onto my long sleeve once and seeped through to the skin on my arm, which started to itch and burn. I had to stop soaping to remove my apron and my gloves in order to remove my buttoned shirt so I could wash the batter off my skin and flush with water, then  run to the other side of the house to get a fresh shirt on, then get my apron and gloves back on before I could resume soaping. What a circus that was! Ever since then, I wear short sleeves, shorts and go barefoot so that I can do a quick wash & rinse if any batter gets on my bare skin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So much this. I never wore long sleeves (I always wear pants so there is no way aroubd that for me) because it seems just easier for me to get a splash and inmediatly rinse than having to strip first ha!


----------



## melinda48 (Jul 29, 2019)

IrishLass said:


> I don't wear long pants, long sleeve shirts, or shoes when I soap either. I stopped doing that a long time ago when raw batter splashed onto my long sleeve once and seeped through to the skin on my arm, which started to itch and burn. I had to stop soaping to remove my apron and my gloves in order to remove my buttoned shirt so I could wash the batter off my skin and flush with water, then  run to the other side of the house to get a fresh shirt on, then get my apron and gloves back on before I could resume soaping. What a circus that was! Ever since then, I wear short sleeves, shorts and go barefoot so that I can do a quick wash & rinse if any batter gets on my bare skin.
> 
> I do, however, always soap with my goggles and gloves on. I don't compromise on those. Where goggles are concerned, my eyesight is too important to skimp on those, and where gloves are concerned, my hands never fail to get raw batter on them while soaping. If I didn't wear gloves, I would constantly be stopping to wash my hands. lol
> 
> ...


Gloves and goggles are musts-the rest are, maybe, shoulds.


----------



## Joanne (Aug 5, 2019)

linne1gi said:


> Everyone who doesn’t wear eye protection should realize that accidents DO happen and you only get one set/pair of eyes! I live in South Florida and don’t wear long sleeves or long pants. But I ALWAYS wear eye protection and gloves.  It’s better for new soapers to start out right.



Agreed! Don't do like I do!


----------



## Joanne (Aug 5, 2019)

I bevel my soaps but have gone from a (very expensive) beveler to a simple veggie peeler and have been pleased with the results. It's faster for me, and I've sliced my fingers a couple times on the expensive dedicated beveler. Ow!


----------



## RobinRogers (Aug 6, 2019)

Joanne said:


> Agreed! Don't do like I do!


I’m in the mountains of NC. Summers are still hot. I don’t always wear sleeves either. I’ve made the mistake of not wearing gloves and the lye burned my skin. Luckily it was just a small spot. I NEVER soap without eye protection. Hubby got me some with bifocals. I’m so faithful to them that I often forget them on my face and walk from the shop, into the house!! I’m a nurse and I have seen eyes after lye. They just melt!!! It is a famous weapon in the old south for women to use on unfaithful men! Not pretty!! Please, soapers, wear your eye gear if you disobey other safety rules!


----------



## Joanne (Aug 6, 2019)

RobinRogers said:


> I’m in the mountains of NC. Summers are still hot. I don’t always wear sleeves either. I’ve made the mistake of not wearing gloves and the lye burned my skin. Luckily it was just a small spot. I NEVER soap without eye protection. Hubby got me some with bifocals. I’m so faithful to them that I often forget them on my face and walk from the shop, into the house!! I’m a nurse and I have seen eyes after lye. They just melt!!! It is a famous weapon in the old south for women to use on unfaithful men! Not pretty!! Please, soapers, wear your eye gear if you disobey other safety rules!



I will heed the warnings... promise! I do always have on glasses, so never have completely unprotected eyes but will add safety goggles now, too. It only takes one small accident to change your life. TY!


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Nov 3, 2020)

My deep dark confession? I soap when I'm working. See I work from home and I will bring my laptop into my soap area and set it up so I can answer emails if needed but I can make soap. 

Also I've been setting up batches every night to soap. I basically measure out all of the hard oils into their containers and mix up one batch of lye the night before. In the morning I start by heating up the hard oil container and then while it's melting pour the soft oils and additives into my soap container. Once the oils are melted I add them to the soft oils and pour in the lye. I do a quick stir then mix up the next batch of lye and set it aside and then finish my soap batch with colors and fragrances and splits.  I'm able to do about 3-5 batches a day doing this.  I'm now running out of soap space. lol 

Also I don't wear goggles when soaping but I do wear gloves. My preferred artist for soaping is Freddie Mercury. "Alexa, Play Queen!" is a common refrain in my soaping area.


----------



## melinda48 (Nov 3, 2020)

Please at least wear some sort of eye protection. I cannot stress enough how precious your eyesight is-it is good that you wear gloves but do keep in mind that a burn on your hand will heal; lye in your eyes may heal but it may also blind you. If you must choose ( which you really don't have to do) - choose eyes over skin.


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 3, 2020)

I wear gloves when I soap, mainly b/c it makes my hands super dry, which makes my cuticles dry, which makes me pick them until they bleed. 

I don't wear goggles and I usually don't wear shoes when I soap.


----------



## GemstonePony (Nov 3, 2020)

I don't wear gloves when unmolding and cutting my soap. If I was making a lot of soap frequently I might re-think that approach, but for now my skin can deal, and it's easier for me to tell how soft or dry it is and where if I don't have anything on my hands. To be clear, if I made more soap or made soap more frequently I would use gloves, but they would have to be different gloves than the ones I currently have. And I zap-test my soap prior to getting too crazy with the cutter.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Nov 3, 2020)

dixiedragon said:


> I wear gloves when I soap, mainly b/c it makes my hands super dry, which makes my cuticles dry, which makes me pick them until they bleed.
> 
> I don't wear goggles and I usually don't wear shoes when I soap.


I wear shoes now after spilling some lye microbeads and not realizing it until my feet started to have burny spots.  I really should wear eyewear, it's not like I don't have glasses, they are right there on the shelf but I just get going and never grab the glasses.



GemstonePony said:


> I don't wear gloves when unmolding and cutting my soap. If I was making a lot of soap frequently I might re-think that approach, but for now my skin can deal, and it's easier for me to tell how soft or dry it is and where if I don't have anything on my hands. To be clear, if I made more soap or made soap more frequently I would use gloves, but they would have to be different gloves than the ones I currently have. And I zap-test my soap prior to getting too crazy with the cutter.


I wear gloves when cutting but it's not really to save my hands but to prevent finger prints on my soap.


----------



## Daisy (Nov 4, 2020)

dixiedragon said:


> I wear gloves when I soap, mainly b/c it makes my hands super dry, which makes my cuticles dry, which makes me pick them until they bleed.
> 
> I don't wear goggles and I usually don't wear shoes when I soap.



Please take care of yourself
PPEs are never comfortable. Just imagine, we have our healthcare teams that have to wear them sometimes for more than 12 hours a day. In comparison, soap maker's precautions are relatively simple.
It takes a small spill or splash of Lye to cause severe damage to eyes and skin. 
There are many stories of blindness and severe inflammation caused by chemical splashes.


----------



## linne1gi (Nov 4, 2020)

Daisy said:


> Please take care of yourself
> PPEs are never comfortable. Just imagine, we have our healthcare teams that have to wear them sometimes for more than 12 hours a day. In comparison, soap maker's precautions are relatively simple.
> It takes a small spill or splash of Lye to cause severe damage to eyes and skin.
> There are many stories of blindness and severe inflammation caused by chemical splashes.


Agreed!  At work I wear an N-95 mask with a surgical mask on top, a face shield, hair covering, shoe covering, gown and gloves.  It is literally hot as H*LL!  But necessary in these times.  Goggles are the most important thing to wear.


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 4, 2020)

I don't wear any kind of protection and am usually bare foot. Sometimes I'll put a mask on when mixing lye since I don't have a vent in my kitchen.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Nov 4, 2020)

Dear soap friends, please wear eye protection. I’ve been soaping for only a little over a year and I have TWICE splashed soap batter near my eye when cleaning up and it burns like mad.  And I’m not even careless or clumsy I swear!!!  I can’t imagine if it had actually hit my eye.  So I wear goggles from the beginning of mixing to end of cleaning.  Don’t mean to be a party pooper or Debbie Downer!


----------



## Misschief (Nov 4, 2020)

I wear glasses and until recently, I thought that would be enough. It isn't. I had a lye droplet splash up under my glasses. Thankfully, it didn't get in my eyes but it came close. For me, it could have been disastrous as I am virtually blind in one eye (congenital). I now wear safety goggles, especially when pouring the lye into the oils.


----------



## GemstonePony (Nov 4, 2020)

I'm a klutz, and I gravitate towards fast-tracing recipes, accelerating fragrances, and complicated designs. I wear safety gear. I've had stuff spatter onto the lens of my goggles, and I get batter on my gloves regularly. I can't imagine trying to soap without gloves, or having to stop and rinse my hands as often as they would get soap batter on them.


----------



## toomanydogs (Nov 4, 2020)

I dump my fragrance directly into the oils before mixing with the lye. I like to live dangerously!


----------



## The Park Bench (Nov 4, 2020)

Primrose said:


> I don't wear gloves or goggles


I don't wear goggles, but occasionally I do wear gloves


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 4, 2020)

I do wear gloves, I wear glasses, no goggles, and yes I have a couple of lye spots on my glasses. I do not wear shoes but wear flip flops, no long sleeves or tight pants. If I have a lye spill or splash lye on my arms I want to get the affected areas underwater asap and not be shedding clothes. I have been fortunate in all my years of soaping I have had one volcano when I first started but no spills. I have dripped on my feet and want to get them in the sink under the faucet immediately, and it is a lot quicker to kick off a pair of flip flops than try to remove shoes and socks. We all have to do what works for us.


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Nov 5, 2020)

You guys are killng me! I wear all the safety gear everytime I make soap. We're talking long sleeves, pants, shoes, gloves and goggles when there is the potential of a lye burn, not to mention hair up in a ponytail so it doesn't fall into my face. And, I wear gloves to measure out my EOs, FOs and colorants. I am a klutz, I've spilled oils all over my countertop, had micas poof up at me when I opened the container, raw batter splashes onto my shirt regularly (note to self... invest in an apron) and I've dripped raw batter on the floor before. Maybe it was my chemistry teachers who drilled the use of PPEs into my head.


----------



## GemstonePony (Nov 5, 2020)

MarnieSoapien said:


> You guys are killng me! I wear all the safety gear everytime I make soap. We're talking long sleeves, pants, shoes, gloves and goggles when there is the potential of a lye burn, not to mention hair up in a ponytail so it doesn't fall into my face. And, I wear gloves to measure out my EOs, FOs and colorants. I am a klutz, I've spilled oils all over my countertop, had micas poof up at me when I opened the container, raw batter splashes onto my shirt regularly (note to self... invest in an apron) and I've dripped raw batter on the floor before. Maybe it was my chemistry teachers who drilled the use of PPEs into my head.


Solidarity, my clumsy, safety-conscious friend.


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 5, 2020)

MarnieSoapien said:


> You guys are killng me! I wear all the safety gear everytime I make soap. We're talking long sleeves, pants, shoes, gloves and goggles when there is the potential of a lye burn, not to mention hair up in a ponytail so it doesn't fall into my face. And, I wear gloves to measure out my EOs, FOs and colorants. I am a klutz, I've spilled oils all over my countertop, had micas poof up at me when I opened the container, raw batter splashes onto my shirt regularly (note to self... invest in an apron) and I've dripped raw batter on the floor before. Maybe it was my chemistry teachers who drilled the use of PPEs into my head.


Just remember if you have a lye spill it is soaking in while you are trying to get all the clothing off.


----------



## SeattleMartin (Nov 5, 2020)

Sometimes I drink the beer I am supposed to make soap with. The milk stout is just so delicious, I can't help myself. I'm shameless.


----------



## melinda48 (Nov 5, 2020)

toomanydogs said:


> I dump my fragrance directly into the oils before mixing with the lye. I like to live dangerously!


I have always done it this way. Oils, fragrance, lye!


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 6, 2020)

I'm another one who doesn't wear gloves when soaping.  I had one mishap and I had gloves on and the soap batter  went inside my gloves and also had long sleeves on and couldn't get out of it fast enough.  Even if a few grains land on my skin I know it as it itches before it gets worse.  I'm always by or in the sink.  I do wear a shield over my glasses.      I haven't made soap in a long time though due to being sick with lung issues for almost 8 months now.  I'm not sure I'll be able to go back to it either as they still have no idea what's wrong with me after a zillion tests and biopsies.  I've always not breathed in the lye fumes but if I go back to making things I will wear a respirator.  Those EO/FO's, curing soaps may have wreaked havoc on me without knowing.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Nov 6, 2020)

The only confession I can think of is that when I am measuring out cocoa butter, I eat a little piece.


----------



## Kari Howie (Nov 7, 2020)

I wear all my PPE. I even bought reusable elbow length gloves!  But I drink a glass of wine while I soap.


----------



## Guspuppy (Nov 7, 2020)

I wear goggles, because I've had too many things happen to my eyes already - like a branch puncture walking dogs in the dark, being hit in the eye with a large metal grill tool while line cooking at a restaurant, etc. I would be devastated to splash lye into them! I also wear gloves because I get soap batter everywhere. 

My confession is, I'm not TOO precise with water/lye/oil measurements. A point or two over or under of any ingredient doesn't bother me at all. I also don't measure my micas, but I'm not sure if anyone actually does that? Besides that lady (TreeMarie?) on YT that uses the little palette knife?


----------



## Kiti Williams (Nov 7, 2020)

The_Phoenix said:


> The only confession I can think of is that when I am measuring out cocoa butter, I eat a little piece.



I lick the spoon afterward!  Yummy!


----------



## violets2217 (Nov 7, 2020)

Guspuppy said:


> I also don't measure my micas, but I'm not sure if anyone actually does that? Besides that lady (TreeMarie?) on YT that uses the little palette knife?


I know who you're speaking of and I love her soap designs plus she has such a calming voice, but I can't watch her videos....or I skip ahead to after she mixes her colors. I don't know why it irritates me so, I can't explain it!!! I do measure my micas, but I want to be brave one day and just dump my micas in my melted oils like some big deal soapers I watch on YouTube! lol!!!


----------



## Catscankim (Nov 7, 2020)

Since we are talking about everybodys bad lye habits...

I dont wear gloves when mixing my lye water. I feel its not messy enough to warrant them. But i do wear them while soaping. I am a messy soaper and am constantly wiping the spout of the container to avoid drips. I change gloves A LOT. I guess its just a habit mostly lol.

No long sleeves. I soap near the sink. I have gotten batter on my arm a few times...i just rinse it off without a burn left behind. The worst burn i have is from touching my arm on the element on the oven when putting my loaf in to cpop. Im still nursing that one.

i dropped my new phone straight into a batter once. Bare handed, in a panic, reached straight down into it to retrieve the phone. I was fine, so was the phone lol.

Yes lye is caustic, but its not going to peel your skin off with a tiny bit of exposure.

Now, i did touch my face once with what i thought were clean hands. I guess i had batter residue or something. My nose under my nostrils started tingling/burning instantly. Rinsed copiously and all was fine.

I wear my glasses, no goggles. Knock on wood, i have been ok, but would recommend goggles. I wouldnt be able to read my recipe without my glasses. I know there are alternatives, i just dont.

I rarely wear shoes in my house, soaping is no different lol.

I guess thats my confession.


----------



## Zing (Nov 7, 2020)

Guspuppy said:


> I also don't measure my micas, but I'm not sure if anyone actually does that?


WHO DOESN'T MEASURE THEIR MICAS??!!  What are you talking about?  Must. Follow. Recipe.!!  You're also probably one of those cooks like my wife who just opens the cupboards and starts throwing things into a pot (and ends up with deliciousness).
LOL. This thread is cracking me up.  I have nothing to confess, , full PPE here, and I, ahem, @Kari Howie, wait until after clean up for my .


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 7, 2020)

shunt2011 said:


> I'm another one who doesn't wear gloves when soaping.  I had one mishap and I had gloves on and the soap batter  went inside my gloves and also had long sleeves on and couldn't get out of it fast enough.  Even if a few grains land on my skin I know it as it itches before it gets worse.  I'm always by or in the sink.  I do wear a shield over my glasses.      I haven't made soap in a long time though due to being sick with lung issues for almost 8 months now.  I'm not sure I'll be able to go back to it either as they still have no idea what's wrong with me after a zillion tests and biopsies.  I've always not breathed in the lye fumes but if I go back to making things I will wear a respirator.  Those EO/FO's, curing soaps may have wreaked havoc on me without knowing.


I am so sorry to hear they still have not figured out what is wrong. We just never know what can cause health issues. I will get you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lenarenee (Nov 7, 2020)

Zing said:


> WHO DOESN'T MEASURE THEIR MICAS??!!  What are you talking about?  Must. Follow. Recipe.!!  You're also probably one of those cooks like my wife who just opens the cupboards and starts throwing things into a pot (and ends up with deliciousness).
> LOL. This thread is cracking me up.  I have nothing to confess, , full PPE here, and I, ahem, @Kari Howie, wait until after clean up for my .



What are you talking about? Eyeballing is one of the most efficient and time honored methods of measuring!

Yeah, there’s no way I’m taking the time to measure micas. Also, TreeMarie’s methods are very meticulous, and I can’t watch her videos until the end.

My soapy confession is that I’ve gotten so intimidated by the designs that “super soapers”  make that I’m not satisfied with mine.

And I alway wear shoes for fear of stepping in a spot of dripped soap on the floor and having to walk to the shower to wash.


----------



## Kari Howie (Nov 8, 2020)

lenarenee said:


> “My soapy confession is that I’ve gotten so intimidated by the designs that “super soapers”  make that I’m not satisfied with mine.”
> 
> I feel exactly the same way, Lenarenee! It can be paralyzing when I’m trying to decide what soap design to attempt.


----------



## Guspuppy (Nov 8, 2020)

violets2217 said:


> I know who you're speaking of and I love her soap designs plus she has such a calming voice, but I can't watch her videos....or I skip ahead to after she mixes her colors. I don't know why it irritates me so, I can't explain it!!! I do measure my micas, but I want to be brave one day and just dump my micas in my melted oils like some big deal soapers I watch on YouTube! lol!!!



I was  making a single color salt bar recently and added my one mica color to the pot with the melting CO. It took a long time on the stove to melt and I was wondering if cooking mica was actually a good idea, but it turned out fine! 



Zing said:


> WHO DOESN'T MEASURE THEIR MICAS??!!  What are you talking about?  Must. Follow. Recipe.!!  You're also probably one of those cooks like my wife who just opens the cupboards and starts throwing things into a pot (and ends up with deliciousness).



 Ha! I do follow recipes when cooking but I also 'adjust' them constantly. Sometimes I get deliciousness, sometimes I get .


----------



## jwarnerca (Nov 8, 2020)

Good on ya


----------

